

J for C Programmers - jk4930
http://www.jsoftware.com/help/jforc/contents.htm

======
vorg
I tried out J a few years ago, and after that, tried out APL, on which J is
based. I prefer the APL syntax to J's because it seems to be more readable,
perhaps because the brackets are always balanced. APL's semantics are simpler,
not having the hard-to-grok ranks or the hook & forks.

Entering the non-ASCII characters isn't too difficult. E.g. in NARS2000-32 for
Windows, we can use the mouse at first to click the buttons, but it doesn't
take long to remember the keyboard shortcuts for the most important non-ASCII
characters.

~~~
jk4930
I admit that using an APL keyboard makes you more geeky. :D

<http://www.microapl.com/apl/introduction_chapter2.html>

